# Bought suite of furniture not happy with it.. can i return for replacement/refund?



## micksaddress (20 Oct 2009)

Hi folks,

Bought new suite of furniture and the build/quality etc is fine.. just dont find it comfortable. I suppose we just didnt trial it long enough in the shop! I havent contacted the shop yet, but what rights would i have in relation to returning the suite? It was only delivered Saturday. I would have no problem purchasing a more expensive suite from the same shop but i dont think they have anything simillar to what we are after so i have a feeling they will be reluctant to take back the suite. The problem i have with it is the seating part of the couches is to shallow.. by a couple of inches and you just cant sit back into the couch.. i know it sounds stupid.. but our last suite was with us for seven years.. and this one will be with us for the same amount of time.. so i would like it to be comfy... 

Cheers,
Mick


----------



## IsleOfMan (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Bought suite of furniture not happy with it.. can i return for replacement/refund*



micksaddress said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> but our last suite was with us for seven years.. and this one will be with us for the same amount of time.. so i would like it to be comfy...
> 
> ...


 
Mine is 26 years old and has been recovered once.....is this a seven year itch or something?


----------



## woodbine (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Bought suite of furniture not happy with it.. can i return for replacement/refund*

This is from the Consumer Connect website.


http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/Hot_Topics/Guides-to-Consumer-Law/Shopping/changing-your-mind.html

_*Shopping: changing your mind*_
_*Remember that you have no rights under consumer law if you simply change your mind and decide you don't want to keep the goods that you have bought.*_
_*However, some shops offer to accept returns of goods (with labels/packaging attached) and give you an exchange or refund within a certain amount of time after the purchase. This is shop policy and a gesture of goodwill and not a legal requirement on the shop.*_
*Unwanted gifts*

_*If the item was a gift which you would like to exchange, you will need the receipt or a gift receipt to take the goods back to the shop.*_
_*A gift receipt does not indicate the price of the item but, once passed to the recipient of the gift, the consumer rights also pass to them.*_





Are you sure it's not just  matter of readjusting to the new furniture? After seven years you were obviously very used to the old one. 

If you think  you just won't get used to the new set, i would go back and see for definite if the shop has anything else you would be willing to swap for. You can always ask!


----------



## micksaddress (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Bought suite of furniture not happy with it.. can i return for replacement/refund*

yep i think the only thing to do is ask... the main issue i have with it is that the seat part is very shallow.. so you cant really sit back into the couch... dont know if that makes sense?


----------



## iggy (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Bought suite of furniture not happy with it.. can i return for replacement/refund*



micksaddress said:


> yep i think the only thing to do is ask... the main issue i have with it is that the seat part is very shallow.. so you cant really sit back into the couch... dont know if that makes sense?


 
So the real problem is that you dont fit your new couch.
All you can do is ask where you bought it and see what they say but they are not obliged to do anything for you in this case.


----------



## missdaisy (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Bought suite of furniture not happy with it.. can i return for replacement/refund*

I'd say the shop would be willing to give you a credit note but not a full refund. It's certainly worth making the enquiry but don't approach them on the basis that you are entitled to anything becasue you are not.


----------



## Vanilla (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Bought suite of furniture not happy with it.. can i return for replacement/refund*



micksaddress said:


> yep i think the only thing to do is ask... the main issue i have with it is that the seat part is very shallow.. so you cant really sit back into the couch... dont know if that makes sense?


 
Know exactly what you mean. I bought a couch last year ( bought it without trying it- online) and had the same problem. Ended up having to sell it 'second-hand' and buy another, luckily not making too much of a loss. Our problem is that we are taller than average too making a couch with a short seat very uncomfortable. My knees were well beyond the end of the couch even when sitting straight up nevermind Mr.V ( actually it was quite funny).


If the couch is not faulty you are relying on the shops good-will to take it back or exchange or give a credit note- they are not obliged to do so.


----------



## micksaddress (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Bought suite of furniture not happy with it.. can i return for replacement/refund*

thanks guys... i phoned the shop and they said they'd phone the supplier to see if they could do anything for us but they doubted they would take it back.. as its effectively used now.. kinda dissapointing really but not surprising.. we bought local to us.. and we have bought all the furniture we have in the house from the same shop since we moved in.. adds up to quite a bit over the years with beds/suites.. dressers etc... 

shop hasnt phoned back yet.. but i take that as a bad sign really.. i might pop in on the way home this evening just to ask them as its just playing on my mind a bit.. 

cheers,
mick


----------



## micksaddress (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: Bought suite of furniture not happy with it.. can i return for replacement/refund*

well as expected the shop phoned the supplier and they said they wouldnt take back the suite... i know this is our own fault for not putting enough thought into it.. but its a shame really... like if i buy a pair of shoes.. and i dont like them or they dont fit i can bring them back for a refund or exchange...  how come this doesnt apply to furniture?


----------



## iggy (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: Bought suite of furniture not happy with it.. can i return for replacement/refund*



micksaddress said:


> well as expected the shop phoned the supplier and they said they wouldnt take back the suite... i know this is our own fault for not putting enough thought into it.. but its a shame really... _like if i buy a pair of shoes.. and i dont like them or they dont fit i can bring them back for a refund or exchange... _
> how come this doesnt apply to furniture?


 
The same rules apply to shoes as furniture.
I would hate to be sold a pair of shoes which you had returned!
Put yourself in the shopkeeper`s position.


----------



## micksaddress (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: Bought suite of furniture not happy with it.. can i return for replacement/refund*

absolutely.. but then you have some stores like argos.. who have a 30 day return if you are unhappy with a suite.. and i just spoke to one furniture shop who says they have a 20% restocking charge... i would gladly take a 20% hit just to be able to get something else.. it really is our own fault for rushing into it.


----------



## Protocol (23 Oct 2009)

*Re: Bought suite of furniture not happy with it.. can i return for replacement/refund*



micksaddress said:


> .. like if i buy a pair of shoes.. and i dont like them or they dont fit i can bring them back for a refund or exchange... how come this doesnt apply to furniture?


 

The shoe shop just happens to offer sale or return.

It is not a legal obligation, just a goodwill gesture.


*If there is nothing wrong with the goods /services, the shop do not have to accept it back.*


----------



## Complainer (24 Oct 2009)

*Re: Bought suite of furniture not happy with it.. can i return for replacement/refund*

You need to work on your ass groove


----------

